# uvb-a strip lighting annoying flicker



## wiganwez

i have purchased a new strip bulb for my beardy viv and when its on it flickers slightly at the ends very fast.its quite annoying at times to look at.is this normal and is it doing any harm.

the bulb is a real deal reptiles t8 10% uvb-a 

cheers


----------



## Meko

a flicker is 'usually' down to the starter. Have you tried fiddling with the little white barrel shaped started jobbie in the starter unit?


----------



## wiganwez

as expected..yeah iv had a fiddle with it.think im going to break the bank and buy a new one later.only about 2 quid so worth a try cheers


----------



## reptiles-ink

Is the unit the correct rating for the tube as that can cause problems.


----------



## wiganwez

reptiles-ink said:


> Is the unit the correct rating for the tube as that can cause problems.



the unit is a 18watt rating the bulb is 18 watts..

confused


----------



## rob2278

Don't be confused, your unit is suited to your tube.

And as for the "flicker" you are experiencing - 

_In some circumstances, fluorescent lamps operated at mains frequency can also produce flicker at the mains frequency (50 or 60 Hz) itself, which is noticeable by more people. This can happen in the last few hours of tube life when the cathode emission coating at one end is almost run out, and that cathode starts having difficulty emitting enough electrons into the gas fill, resulting in slight rectification and hence uneven light output in positive and negative going mains cycles. Mains frequency flicker can also sometimes be emitted from the very ends of the tubes, if each tube electrode produces slightly different light output pattern on each half-cycle. Flicker at mains frequency is more noticeable in the peripheral vision than it is in the center of gaze._


----------



## wiganwez

rob2278 said:


> Don't be confused, your unit is suited to your tube.
> 
> And as for the "flicker" you are experiencing -
> 
> _In some circumstances, fluorescent lamps operated at mains frequency can also produce flicker at the mains frequency (50 or 60 Hz) itself, which is noticeable by more people. This can happen in the last few hours of tube life when the cathode emission coating at one end is almost run out, and that cathode starts having difficulty emitting enough electrons into the gas fill, resulting in slight rectification and hence uneven light output in positive and negative going mains cycles. Mains frequency flicker can also sometimes be emitted from the very ends of the tubes, if each tube electrode produces slightly different light output pattern on each half-cycle. Flicker at mains frequency is more noticeable in the peripheral vision than it is in the center of gaze._



the bulb is only 4 days old maybe it will get better with time?. thanks for the info mate very helpfull :thumb:


----------

